# Inga is protective



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I have been at my isolated Oregon place with Inga for the past 4 months. Because it was a workcation I was mostly working on it and Inga did not get much training reinforcing the 30 commands she already knows. But I saw a new behavior that impressed me since I was staying out in a woods alone and I am a woman.

By golly the dog is protective. Twice when strange men she did not know drove up and got out she came to my side ferociously barking. I took her by the collar and she stood up on her hind legs, walking forward on her hind legs with this ferocious barking. Who would not want to come past a dog like that. These men got right back in their trucks.

Another night I woke up and Inga was making a soft woof....woof. Be quiet I said. She continued woof....woof. I said Enough! That's her quiet command. She did not obey. She was by the door with this woof. I went and took her by the collar and opened the door. There was a bear in the yard. Up on her hind legs she went with loud barking and the bear ran off. 

She does like people and will accept an overture of friendship without herself making them. But with new people, especially men she gives me a quick look to see what I think. This is the best dog I have ever had. OK bragg over


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Good dog! Congratulations!


----------

